# Lake Powell



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm heading to Lake Powell on Sunday for a week w/ the family. This is not a designated fishing trip. We'll be on a houseboat. A couple other family members are bringing boats. 

I'll get an hour or so each day to head out and fish from the back of the houseboat or take a walk and try to find some structure.

I'm mostly a fly fishing guy...don't do a lot w/ spinning rods normally. But, I think my chances are a lot better throwing jigs, etc. w/ a spinning rod at lake powell.

Any advice on what's working well right now at lake powell? I really don't have a preference on the method or species. I just like to catch fish. Thanks, guys!!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Besides hitting a striper boil, the most fun I've had catching fish at Powell is right off the back of the boat. Right at dusk I throw out some dinner left overs on a worm hook. The channel cats love barbeque chicken! After your first couple of fish, all the kids on the boat will be hovered around you cheering you on. As long as the bottom is somewhat sandy you should have good success.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm by no means an expert at Lake Powell but we typically go down on a houseboat every other year. There are several things we've done to catch fish.

One of my favorites is to chum with anchovies around the back of the house boat at night with the floodlights on. All sorts of fish come around and you will catch a lot of stripers and catfish. We've caught about everything from bass, walleye, and bluegill doing that but we mostly get the stripers.

During the day I take the kayak around to the brush lines and rocky shores and catch bass. I'll take the fly rod and catch them on wooly buggers. But jigs also work.

In the mornings and evenings I fish striper boils and cast anything from chrome kastmasters to shad raps. All seem to work well. I hope this year to get close enough with the boils to throw some big streamers at them. 

During the day there are always carp, catfish, and panfish hanging out around the houseboat and they can make for some quick fun as well.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

where will you be parking the house boat?

Take some anchovies. Chum a bit off the back of the houseboat. Cast a rod with a piece of anchovy, and watch what happens.

if you catch a striper, have your fly rod ready with a decent sized wooly bugger. Start casting, and stripping. Hang on.

Also, watch for "slurps". They are happening all over the lake right now. This is "pre-boil" activity. The shad have spawned, and the stripers are cruising around looking for schools of small shad -- and the "slurp" the surface. It's not quite a boil -- so watch for surface disturbances that look like a "slurp". Start casting. Hang on.

Just make sure that while your sitting around in the evening and early morning that you have a rod in the water -- you may be surprised by the number of stripers that you start catching!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

If you haven't already, go to waynes words on line to get the latest up to date information of fishing Lake Powell.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks so much, guys! I'm getting quite excited for the trip. I'd love to catch a bass (especially a striper) on a fly rod. Would a 6 wt. work, or do I need an 8 wt. for Stripers? Do you buy anchovies at the Bullfrog marina, or do you buy them up north and bring them w/ you to Powell? How many anchovies would you use to "chum" before we start fishing? This is all new to me. I generally just fish rivers for trout on a fly rod, but I'm getting excited to catch as many species as possible at Powell. I'll try and get some photos.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

PBH said:


> where will you be parking the house boat?
> 
> Take some anchovies. Chum a bit off the back of the houseboat. Cast a rod with a piece of anchovy, and watch what happens.
> 
> ...


Is that an "average" size striper? That fish looks big and strong. I think I better take my 8 weight fly rod...!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I was using my 7. I think your 6 would work, if that's what you wanted to use.

You should expect to catch stripers between 16 and 24 inches (yes, the one in the picture could be considered "average"). You never know when an 8 - 15lb striper might hit.

I don't know where to buy anchovies up north -- I would guess Sportwman's might have them.

I like to cut the 'chovies into thirds. A plastic folgers coffee can works great to store the 'chovies in. Toss a handful of chum in, and fish for a few minutes. If there are any stripers around, they'll show up and start feeding. Once they show up, you won't need to chum any longer.

The biggest thing right now to watch for are the slurps. Just keep an eye out for surface activity, and have a rod ready when you see one. When. Not if. When.

http://wayneswords.com/index.php?op...big-changes&catid=34:fishing-report&Itemid=29


----------

